# What Is A Micro Coil



## Andre (2/3/14)

Copy of a post on ECF by super_x_drifter (his words in _italics_):

_These are the first published photos of the first micro coil._









_As we got better at wrapping the wraps got closer and eventually the concept evolved to where we got most of em to touch each other. 
_
Looking more like this today:




_
My take on it is that the micro inner diameter with wraps touching each other or as close as possible has always provided the best vape and cleanest coil after a good period of use vs the old school large bore 4 spaced out builds like this:_




_I also find them less finicky to build and consistently duplicate. Gone are the days of hot spots and uneven heating. 

A micro also allows more adjustability / fine tuning the vape because the smaller mass can be positioned close to the air source (less TH) or close to the posts for more TH, higher than the air source (more TH) or low where the air flow is over the top of the coil mass for less TH. Or anywhere in between. 

But...

Somehow it got completely misconstrued by the YouTube video celebs. They pushed touching wraps and never grasped (or evangelized) the part about inner diameter. 

Most people who heard about it outside of the two original micro coil threads on here (especially on YouTube and Reddit) believe a micro coil is a coil with any size ID you care to wrap as long as the wraps are touching. 

Pity the fools _





And a guide to which inner diameters constitute micro coils:

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Tom (2/3/14)

good post! so, I should refer then to mini coils in the future, as most of my coils are 2mm


----------



## johan (2/3/14)

I think the overall confusion creaps into the fact that high profile youtubers call any coil which wraps are sqeezed together a micro coil and unexperienced sods like me believe them - thanks for the clarification @Matthee. Just a suggestion: a technical info section on this forum with clear definitions apart from abreviations / vape lingo? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (2/3/14)

I loved the part about adjusting the Throat Hit. 

*Closer to the posts (away from the airhole) and higher up for more TH.*

Is that a REO he is referring to (in the picture) ? Does this tip apply to the REO only or the IGO-L too?

I see that the REO posts are different to the IGO-L. Seems like the REO posts allow for more variation of the position of the coil.


----------



## Andre (2/3/14)

Silver1 said:


> I loved the part about adjusting the Throat Hit.
> 
> *Closer to the posts (away from the airhole) and higher up for more TH.*
> 
> ...


It applies to the Igo-L as well. On the Reo it is maybe easier to vary because of the posts' position.


----------

